# Pulse Oximetry



## Biomedical (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،

أحبائي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم ، الكثير منكم سمع عن أجهزة قياس نسبة تشبع الأكسجين بالدم SpO2 monitor وقياس عدد نبضات القلب.

في المرفقات تجدون المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع ، علما أنه ستكون هناك مشاركات اضافية لنفس الموضوع في المستقبل إن شاء الله.

تقبلوا تحياتي ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## مهندس نورس (1 يناير 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك نشاط وعزم باركك الله.


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير
والى الامام


----------



## tigersking007 (28 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ونرجو الاستفاده من خبراتك


----------



## Biomedical (30 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ، تحية طيبة وبعد ،


نعود معكم مرة أخرى مع هذا الموضوع الذي تم طرحه سابقا ولكن مع إضافة هامة ومميزة تجدونها في المرفقات .

أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم واستحسانكم .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## belal-alsharaa (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخ على هذا الموضوع وأتمنى منك ازا تقدر تعطيني مخطط الدائرة الالكترونية وجزاك الله خير
:5:


----------



## Biomedical (1 أبريل 2007)

*Service Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات كتيب الصيانة والمخططات الالكترونية لجهاز ال PULSE OXIMETER الخاص بأحد الشركات العريقة في هذا المجال .

قمت بالحصول على هذا الملف من المشاركة التالية:

موضوع المشاركة : Service Manuals --كتب الصيانة للأجهزة
الكاتب : م/ عادل صلاح .

فله جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يجزيه خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخره .


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه.


----------



## medical-eng (22 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## mtc.eng (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع


----------



## كوربيكاوكيلوا (25 مارس 2008)

ممكن اعرف ليش الرابط مو شغال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كوربيكاوكيلوا (25 مارس 2008)

الملفات الملحقة كلها ما عم تشتغل وجربت أكثر من مرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ع الملفات من المهندسين الكرام


----------



## aakkad (27 يناير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Meditech (29 يناير 2009)

try to find more in www.meditech.cn


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا
وجزاك الله عنا خــــــــــيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميمو85 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز , وزاد الله من أمثالك , أنت مثل يحتذى به.......


----------



## waleed20067 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

mshkooor w gzak allah 7'eer


----------



## اليماني نت (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ياشباب اللي عنده معلومات في مشروع تخرج puls oximeter يفيدنا فيها


----------



## xdevilx77 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي على المعلومات المفيده والى الامام


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## محمد الشوتري (13 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااا
وممكن شرح الدوائر مع القطع لجهاز pulsoximeter كاملة رجاءاَ


----------



## علي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amiraal (31 أغسطس 2012)

merci pour ces informations
thank you for this information


----------



## zima zima (1 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

